
Himawari.js: Download real-time images of Earth from the Himawari-8 satellite - davidbarker
http://jakiestfu.github.io/himawari.js/demo/
======
Kristine1975
This is impressive. Here I am sitting in an office (don't tell my boss) and
watching the earth from orbit. And not just a still picture from the past, but
an animated view from a few hours ago (then I read
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11079097](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11079097)
and wonder if humanity really has come that far...).

BTW the official web page of the satellite is
[http://himawari8.nict.go.jp/himawari8-image.htm](http://himawari8.nict.go.jp/himawari8-image.htm)
(click the three horizontal bars for a menu, including help).

~~~
JorgeGT
Why look at hours-old pictures like a peasant when you can look at an almost
real-time video feed?
[http://eol.jsc.nasa.gov/HDEV/](http://eol.jsc.nasa.gov/HDEV/)

------
ingve
If you are into this kind of thing, this Python project [0] gives you near-
realtime Himawari 8 pictures of Earth as your desktop background:

[0]
[https://github.com/boramalper/himawaripy](https://github.com/boramalper/himawaripy)

~~~
willwhitney
I independently wrote a version of this for OS X:
[https://github.com/willwhitney/live-earth-
desktop](https://github.com/willwhitney/live-earth-desktop)

~~~
jarmitage
I also independently wrote this
[https://gist.github.com/jarmitage/5042bfe20aa54b3d8dc8](https://gist.github.com/jarmitage/5042bfe20aa54b3d8dc8)

------
simplyinfinity
Does anyone know where i could find a list of other satellites that provide
imagery either public or for a fee?

~~~
mdcarter
DSCOVR is doing the same thing from L1
([http://www.nesdis.noaa.gov/DSCOVR](http://www.nesdis.noaa.gov/DSCOVR))

------
ionwake
Is there anyway I can get a "distorted" image which I could fit to a globe as
a texture - basically with dimensions such as this one:
[https://s3.amazonaws.com/blenderguru.com/uploads/2011/06/Spe...](https://s3.amazonaws.com/blenderguru.com/uploads/2011/06/Spec%20Mask.png)
?

Any answer on how I could achieve this would be absolutely fantastic.

Thank you.

------
perrygeo
Unfortunately, Himawari is geostationary and doesn't provide good imagery for
Europe, Africa or the Americas. If only Europe and US would get their act
together with earth observation, this would be easily possibly for a truly
global real-time imaging system.

------
nik736
Pretty cool, but I wonder what one could do with it :D

~~~
a3n
Experience the cool. Sometimes that's reason enough.

------
perrygeo
animated: [https://glittering.blue/](https://glittering.blue/)

------
xemoka
lhmiranda put together a Windows wallpaper system tray version:
[https://github.com/lhmiranda/live-earth-
wallpaper](https://github.com/lhmiranda/live-earth-wallpaper)

------
honua
Why are the continents so red?

~~~
dandelany
Unfortunately, Himawari's green filter is a different wavelength (color) than
the green reflected by most plant life, so very little of it is captured,
skewing the "true color" composite towards red. NOAA has an image product
which attempts to correct for this - more details in my comment here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10978249](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10978249)

------
jakiestfu
Hey, I made this. Cool! Thanks for sharing! :)

